# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Ιδρωνει...

## xlife

Ενα ψυγειο σε φιλικο σπιτι ιδρωνει εξωτερικα. Ειναι αυτα τα μικρα και νομιζω whirlpool.5 χρονια και πρωτη φορα αρχισε να το κανει φετος.Δυστηχως μενουμε σε απομακρυσμενο χωριο και δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα μεταφορας σε καποιο μαστορα. Υπαρχει καποια ιδεα γιατι μπορει να γινεται αυτο?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ενα ψυγειο σε φιλικο σπιτι ιδρωνει εξωτερικα. Ειναι αυτα τα μικρα και νομιζω whirlpool.5 χρονια και πρωτη φορα αρχισε να το κανει φετος.Δυστηχως μενουμε σε απομακρυσμενο χωριο και δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα μεταφορας σε καποιο μαστορα. Υπαρχει καποια ιδεα γιατι μπορει να γινεται αυτο?


σε πιο σημειο ακριβως?πιστευω εχει να κανει με απωλεια ψυξης,δηλαδη κοντα στα λαστιχα τα οποια πια δεν εφαρμοζουν τελεια.

----------


## konman

Πες κατι παραπανω, που κανει την υγρασια.

----------


## xlife

> Πες κατι παραπανω, που κανει την υγρασια.


Απο πανω. Αυτο με το λαστιχο παντος θα το κοιταξω

----------

